# HELP!!!!!! little white worms



## muzicspeaks

Im fairly new to being a frogger and i have had my tank set up for about 2 months now without frogs. this morning i woke up and i seen tiny white bugs that moved like worms. just wondering if they are harmful. could they be springs. i havent had them come in the mail yet so that would be kinda wierd.


----------



## randommind

Use the search feature and type in nematode.


----------



## kinison

A picture would be best if you could. A lot of people report finding white worms in the vivarium. I have not had this issue thus far, but from what I have read is that you should be okay. You might have trouble seeding your springtails as others have because the worms could eat them. If you could get a picture of them, it would be easier for people to I.D. them.


----------



## MeiKVR6

If they are nematodes, no worries. Over 99% of nematodes are beneficial. 

Have a read!
soil-inhabiting nematodes - Phylum Nematoda


----------



## muzicspeaks

Thanxz guys.. I love this site. everyone is helpful and caring even if its not about there own animals.. im going to get a pic but it seems to be nematodes


----------



## Abuxton45

MeiKVR6 said:


> If they are nematodes, no worries. Over 99% of nematodes are beneficial.
> 
> Have a read!
> soil-inhabiting nematodes - Phylum Nematoda


could the herbivore nematodes destroy a plant by its roots? i noticed it said they will feed on them, but is it enough to kill plants?


----------



## tclipse

nemerteans would be another possibility..


----------



## Okapi

Nematodes arnt always harmful, there are over 28,000 species known, and likely many many more awaiting discovery. They are one of the most diverse groups of animals in the world. Some feed on plants, some feed on decaying matter, some are predatory, and some are parasitic. They are almost always present in a nutrient rich environment. Some species can survive being frozen, even in liquid nitrogen, or complete desiccation for years awaiting better living conditions. They are model organisms used in studies ranging from RNA transcription to the effects of weightlessness on muscle mass.

Or your worms could be fungus gnat maggots. Do they have a black head or have you seen tiny gnats flying around?


----------



## MeiKVR6

Abuxton45 said:


> could the herbivore nematodes destroy a plant by its roots? i noticed it said they will feed on them, but is it enough to kill plants?


Ah you are right. I meant to say 99% aren't harmful to your frogs.


----------



## Austin P

In some tanks ive got tons of those things, Ive witnessed the frogs eating them so i would think its safe to say harmless. If these are the same things.


----------

